# For you Tommy Mac/Rough Cut Fans



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/thomas.j.macdonald/


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Saw that coming with the shop build. I suspect he will start his own show.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Too bad, I like that show. Hopefully he will continue to film in another capacity.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

According to his website, he will be starting a subscription service. I'm guessing it will work like 360Woodworking, Woodwhisperer, etc. Be nice to see him get busy on Youtube but he might consider that a step down after being on television although I would consider it freedom.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

well pbs may be looking funding anyway so hope he does somethiing been a follower since his podcast days
.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

It will be good for PBS in the long run. When USPS was defunded it become one of the most efficient and well run organizations in the world. People like to give them grief but no private company could do what USPS does. Hell, most companies that large wouldn't exist without regular bailouts of taxpayer money.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

So is the show continuing. BUT with a new host?


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

> So is the show continuing. BUT with a new host?
> 
> - DrDirt


no idea. I was listening to WoodTalk and Marc said that Rough Cut is essentially New Yankee Worship part II. I hadn't thought of that. Perhaps there will be a part III.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Tommy Mac has an executive producer credit so he may play a role behind the scenes but somehow I doubt it. He did a live broadcast last weekend and ignored questions about Rough Cut and instead focused on promoting his classes.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Maybe IRS will have something to say about writing off his new shop, if he is no longer doing TV stuff.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

> Maybe IRS will have something to say about writing off his new shop, if he is no longer doing TV stuff.
> 
> - pontic


He's OK if he is doing classes and making furniture for sale…. so it is still a "place of business" with usual debits, credits and depreciation charges.
He he just decided it was his man cave…. yep! The Tax Man would cometh.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

<.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Maybe Pontic has inside knowledge but I wouldn't assume he paid for it, or maybe only paid for part. The production company could have paid for it as a type of severance package, which they will write off as a business expense.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, I figured all that stuff was "free" on some sort of sponsorship.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Total cost of the tools are 238K. Shop cost 200Kplus. Shop was built for His New business. Tools were questionable as to who is paying for them.
If they were "gifted" to him by the CIMMI corp. then he must report that as personal income.
Can't gift to a constructed entity(corporation) unless t is a registered charity.
Tommy gotta pay tax on the gift.
If they were given as a promotional product(which I seriously doubt) then the CIMMI corp. must report the expense. 
Only so much in dollars are allowed per income they can report. It will still be considered a gift to Tommy's business as a "Traded asset" 
The IRS red flags these guys when they break away from the PBS system and "go on their own" 
The "American Woodshop" is having these problems as we speak.
So look out Tommy.
My wife is a Certified Fraud examiner and a CPA. This is what she said when she came back from one of her association conferances.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I imagine he has absolutely no worries about tax implications…. His CPA worries about that.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Well I hope so I did like his show.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah, I'm a little jealous too Pontic, it's a nice shop.


----------



## MikeUT (Sep 5, 2014)

> It will be good for PBS in the long run. When USPS was defunded it become one of the most efficient and well run organizations in the world. People like to give them grief but no private company could do what USPS does. Hell, most companies that large wouldn t exist without regular bailouts of taxpayer money.
> 
> - Rick M


I know this thread is about Rough Cut, but this is a first. I have NEVER heard a claim that the USPS is 'one of the most efficient and well run organizations in the world.' Where you being sarcastic? The USPS is one step above the DMV, it is TERRIBLE! Defunding may have help them improve marginally but they are still a joke.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> I know this thread is about Rough Cut, but this is a first. I have NEVER heard a claim that the USPS is one of the most efficient and well run organizations in the world. Where you being sarcastic? The USPS is one step above the DMV, it is TERRIBLE! Defunding may have help them improve marginally but they are still a joke.
> 
> - MikeUT


No sarcasm. USPS is the largest delivery organization in the world. They have been subjected to requirements that would put any private company out of business. They were forced to prepay pensions for employees they haven't even hired yet and they are still going. They asked to stop delivering on Saturdays and were denied. And having shipped tens of thousands of packages through all major carriers, USPS is the most reliable and has the best tracking. They are very efficient and transport a lot of packages for UPS and FedEx. No, they are not a joke. Imagine what they could be if they weren't being sabotaged at every turn. But all that is part of the real world, not the meme and fake news fueled fantasy world.


----------



## MikeUT (Sep 5, 2014)

> No sarcasm. USPS is the largest delivery organization in the world. They have been subjected to requirements that would put any private company out of business. They were forced to prepay pensions for employees they haven t even hired yet and they are still going. They asked to stop delivering on Saturdays and were denied. And having shipped tens of thousands of packages through all major carriers, USPS is the most reliable and has the best tracking. They are very efficient and transport a lot of packages for UPS and FedEx. No, they are not a joke. Imagine what they could be if they weren t being sabotaged at every turn. But all that is part of the real world, not the meme and fake news fueled fantasy world.
> 
> - Rick M


Being the largest delivery organization in the world is only impressive if it is created organically and isn't propped up through federal subsidies and monopolistic protection. They are subjected to ridiculous requirements because they were completely irresponsible and they allow the USPS Union to walk all over them. There is no focus on profitability which means there is no need to maximiaze effeciency.

Have you ever mailed a package USPS around the holidays?! Compare that with mailing a package through UPS or FedEx. The experience is night and day.

Without the bailouts and the monopolies they have over standard and bulk mail, the private companies would destroy the post office in that arena too.

I don't know what fake news has to do with the post office, but here is a real news story for you- it was reported less than a year ago that several mailmen in downtown salt lake city have no regaurd for parking zones and fire lanes. They park wherever they want and go in to office buildings to deliver mail. They rack up hundreds of thousands in parking tickets EVERY YEAR and they NEVER GET PAID! this happens in dozens of cities and the tickets never get paid. They have decided that because they are exempt from state and local taxes that they are also exempt from state and local laws and fines. Is that the exemplary effeciency you mentioned? You are right, no one else could do what they do and stay in business. Every other company would be held accountable for their actions and their bottom line.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I see you rushed off to your favorite right wing fake news blogs to tell you what to say. USPS doesn't need a bailout, they need the Republican jack boot off their neck. USPS is exempt from parking tickets, as they should be. The problem there isn't USPS it's some idiot local politician forcing cops to write tickets that will never be paid to create a propaganda headline.

Also read my post, actually read it. I've shipped more packages than most people can imagine. Yes, I have shipped during the holidays using all major carriers, USPS is my first pick unless I need it there overnight then I go FedEx. If you think those private carriers are more reliable it tells me you don't have much experience. USPS problems aren't because they are inefficient, it's because they don't make profits for a few billionaires.


----------



## MikeUT (Sep 5, 2014)

You think I ran to my favorite right wing fake news blogs for talking points? Nice try… That's a cute little comeback lazy liberals use when they have lost an argument but don't want to admit they are wrong. The Postal Service isn't a partisan issue, everyone knows they are a joke. They should feel lucky that it is the 'Republican jack boot' that is on their neck. If it was the jack boot of the market like a regular company they would have been out of business 10 times over.

I read your last post, I actually read it. It sounds like propaganda from a USPS employee. And to say Mailmen should be exempt from parking laws is absolutely retarded. Lets let the lazy, overweight mailman park in a fire lane and risk a firetruck having to park around the corner. We don't want to inconvenience the fat man.

Let me guess, you work for the USPS. There is no other reason someone would argue against truth and reality unless they are heavily invested in it.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Tramp-stiffs are in a quandary. They are being screwed/raped by their hero and do not know how to react. Just wait until they get their health care spike/bill and realize that their coverage no longer exists…

Oh yeah, their will be "plenty" of jobs in the military once WWIII kicks off. After all, The Donald promised more jobs for Americans… yup he did…


----------



## MikeUT (Sep 5, 2014)

> Tramp-stiffs are in a quandary. They are being screwed/raped by their hero and do not know how to react. Just wait until they get their health care spike/bill and realize that their coverage no longer exists…
> 
> Oh yeah, their will be "plenty" of jobs in the military once WWIII kicks off. After all, The Donald promised more jobs for Americans… yup he did…
> 
> - HorizontalMike


You are right. It only took about a week after he took office to realize Trump had no intention of changing anything. For the record, I don't read 'right-wing' blogs, nor do I like stuff from the left. I'm a Ron Paul libertarian. I hate both sides for different reasons.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

I think it is amazing that for 40 or 50 cents I can send a letter across the continent in a few days.

I read that the USPS is doing 10s of thousands of Sunday routes for Amazon, Try getting anyone else to pick that up so easily. I got a delivery today, rang the bell and handed the package to my wife. I have no idea what MikeUT is talking about.

I understand liberals, they want to save everyone.
I understand conservatives, they want to save themselves.

Libertarians, I don't get at all.


----------



## Rrrandy (Feb 1, 2017)

From about post 18 on down this thread has gone to hell…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*USPS has been my FAVORITE for YEARS!*

I can get on Stamps.com, print my pkg labels, leave them for the Mailman (person) to pick up… Never have to go ANYWHERE to get it done (except the mailbox)...

... and to TOP IT ALL OFF, *They are MUCH MUCH MORE COMPETITIVE and Efficient!*

When you use USPS, you can feel GOOD that it's going to get where you want it to go… with NO WORRIES! Just as FAST… or FASTER!

OH, what other company would GIVE YOU FREE Boxes to mail your packages? The Flat Rate boxes are FREE for the asking! ... and they pick them up for FREE!

USPS, for me, is THE BEST WAY TO GO!

*I love USPS… if you didn't know it… (BIG SMILE)*


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

USPS has money problems like many who can't fund their retirement obligations.
Yes, they were/are screwed up in upper management.
Like a paper route when they finish they can head to the bar.
You do know when you come upon a USPS vehicle they have the right of way no matter what.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmm…Rough Cut does have a new Host, and it is another Tom Mc.

Should be on the third or fourth episode now….in case you can spare the time away from the "fun" above….

"Uncle Cosmo, can you describe Washington in a nutshell?" 
" Skyler, you just did.."


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

Tommy Mac suing the TV station now.

https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2018/04/27/wgbh-sued-woodworking-show-host-tommy-mac/N72LnhoElILTKPC9vxvMFO/story.html


----------

